# Southeast Conservation Club?



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

Is anybody a member? Worth the membership fees? Give me your opinions please, I am thinking about joining.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've always wondered that myself. My wife and I were driving home from Grove City the other day, and she mentioned joining...but I know nothing about the place.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Never heard of it - do they have a website?


----------



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

I searched all over and couldn't find a website. Supposedly there are a few lakes there & a clubhouse with food and beverages and they have fishing tourneys. I need to get more info from a few guys at my jobsite who I hear belong to it. I believe the annual fee is $150.

Was hoping I could get opinions but I may just have to drive over and check it out.


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

My dad is a member. Im not sure how mutch the membership is i can find out. i have fished there befor they have 2 ponds one is all catfish some decent size flaties iv seen come out of it. the other is full of largemouth crapie gills and some chanle cats. I my self caught a few decent size the bigest was probly 18"


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

The guy I fish with a lot has been a member of that club for many yeas. I think he pays 75 bucks a year, but don't shoot me if I am wrong. They have a nice enough clubhouse and a nice campground. The remote campground is OK. There is also a lake probably around 5 to 8 acres or so. I think I also noticed a smaller lake there but not sure. Lots of evenings when I have to be in Columbus he will take me over and we drift around and catch some jumbo Bluegills and also have caught some nice bass. You can keep your own jon boat on shore there (Electric Only). They use to stock the lake with trout every year but he told me they haven't did that for a few years. The lake is also stocked with Channel Cats, and I think they have a couple tournaments every year. Also you will see more people at the bar in the clubhouse than you will on the lake. The clubhouse does make a great cheeseburger  .
Also he has told me someway he gets stock in the club thru his membership. If you join the club then you will have to invest in a good ultralight spinning outfit, those monster bluegills are addictive, Tastes good too


----------



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds good so far. I think I went there as a kid with my friend and his dad but that was about 30 years ago & I am not sure. If it is the same place I would love it & so would my boys.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I believe a member has to sponsor you to join....and after a year you become a member, need to pass a background check, we were joining, and had no record what so ever, there was another guy that had 4 pages that got in too....the good camp sites are on a waiting list, there is a band most weekends and food and beverages in the clubhouse....it was OK since we knew a few people, but when the camper was being used by my wife....well kinda of a waste,then the member that was sponsoring us moved on and so did we.....they have many acres that can be hunted too, during the season by a list, so if your a hunter that is a good thing, all campers have to be out by a certain date in the fall, and back in the spring.....a good deal if that might be something your looking for....I have a cabin now on my own land


----------



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

Come to find out my Brother-in-law is a member, guess we should talk more.. Haha. Gonna get with him and get even more of a scoop.

I live very close to there & my wife don't camp but maybe I can take the kids sometime. My normal fishing holes are getting ruined by cat fisherman who are bringing in cats caught elsewhere. Enough to make ya sick, almost got toe to toe with one of em last year over it as I caught him attempting to introduce a few. Bass, crappie & blue gill have all but disappeared from my favorite place because of it. Sigh.

Anyway, thanks for the info everyone!


----------

